# August & September Haul - Pic Heavy



## Cinci (Sep 25, 2008)

Pigments - Frost, Naked, Deep Brown
Paint Pots - Painterly, Fresco Rose
Black Track Fluidline
Studio Fix Powder & Liquid in NC30
Lipstick - Show Orchid, Pervette
Plushglass - Bountiful
Wheat Brow Finisher
GraphBlack Technakohl
Eyeshadow Refill - Crystal, Bisque
Color Corrector - Blonde Ash
2x 15 slot palettes
Brushes - 210, 219, 217, 222, 239
Brush Roll







The Breakdown :
Pigments - Frost, Naked, Deep Brown
Paint Pots - Painterly, Fresco Rose
Black Track Fluidline
Studio Fix Powder & Liquid in NC30
Lipstick - Show Orchid, Pervette
Plushglass - Bountiful
Wheat Brow Finisher
GraphBlack Technakohl
Eyeshadow Refill - Crystal, Bisque
Color Corrector - Blonde Ash
2x 15 slot palettes
Brushes - 210, 219, 217, 222, 239
Brush Roll



















*My August & September Specktra/Amazon/Ebay purchases:*
Pigment Samples - Air De Blue, Neon 60's Glitter, Violet, Silver Fog, Pink Vivid, Pink Matte, Quietly
Haunting Fluidline
Ben Nye Neutral Set
Ben Nye Final Seal (not pictured - totally forgot to put it in)
Ben Nye Silver Eyeshadow
Pigment - Viz A Violet, All Girl, Shimmertime (x2)
Visionaire Liquidlast Liner
Iris Accents Soft Sparkle Pencil
Ola Viola Eye Pencil
Lil Tease Lip Pencil
Gracious Me Shadestick
Mauvism Paint
Meadowland Eyeshadow
Eyeshadow (Depotted) - Pink Like Paris, Sugar Lily
Urban Decay Prep & Prime
Urban Decay Eyeshadows in - Shotgun, Cherry, SWF, Hotpants


----------



## yodagirl (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Best Boyfriend Ever Pt 2 / August & September Haul - Pic Heavy*

Wowza! What awesome hauls and great guy! Enjoy


----------



## vocaltest (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Best Boyfriend Ever Pt 2 / August & September Haul - Pic Heavy*

amazing haul!!!!!!! you're one lucky lady 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!
you'll have to tell me how the colour correctors are, really curious about those things!


----------



## Cinci (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Best Boyfriend Ever Pt 2 / August & September Haul - Pic Heavy*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_amazing haul!!!!!!! you're one lucky lady 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!
you'll have to tell me how the colour correctors are, really curious about those things!_

 
Thanks! I agree!  I'll probably use the color corrector this weekend, so I'll post back on here how it goes


----------



## melliquor (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Best Boyfriend Ever Pt 2 / August & September Haul - Pic Heavy*

Amazing haul... enjoy your new goodies.


----------



## nunu (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Best Boyfriend Ever Pt 2 / August & September Haul - Pic Heavy*

enjoy your goodies!!


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Best Boyfriend Ever Pt 2 / August & September Haul - Pic Heavy*




Nice haul & even nicer BF.  Enjoy!


----------



## MACLovin (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Best Boyfriend Ever Pt 2 / August & September Haul - Pic Heavy*

Can I borrow your boyfriend for a day or so? lol.. jokes, jokes.

Nice haulage, enjoy!!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Best Boyfriend Ever Pt 2 / August & September Haul - Pic Heavy*

Veeeeerrrry Nice!


----------



## Moxy (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Best Boyfriend Ever Pt 2 / August & September Haul - Pic Heavy*

Damn, he got you all that?! Wow, I'm impressed.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Mine shook his head and said "u dont need it" when i asked to borrow 15 pounds to get MSF natural


----------



## lethaldesign (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: Best Boyfriend Ever Pt 2 / August & September Haul - Pic Heavy*

Beautiful hauls! 

And he's definitely a keeper if he not only supports your MAC habit, but contributes to it too!


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: Best Boyfriend Ever Pt 2 / August & September Haul - Pic Heavy*

uuugggh I love everything you got, we have like the same exact taste lol...you and your boyfriend are so friggin cute!!!!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: Best Boyfriend Ever Pt 2 / August & September Haul - Pic Heavy*

Fabulous haul! I need to steal your boyfriend for a week or two! lol!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: Best Boyfriend Ever Pt 2 / August & September Haul - Pic Heavy*

Wow what a bf! Enjoy


----------



## Cinci (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Best Boyfriend Ever Pt 2 / August & September Haul - Pic Heavy*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_uuugggh I love everything you got, we have like the same exact taste lol..._

 
lol, well my dear, you have great taste in make up then! haha

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_you and your boyfriend are so friggin cute!!!!_

 
thank you !


----------



## MAC*alicious (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Best Boyfriend Ever Pt 2 / August & September Haul - Pic Heavy*

wow lucky girl!! (= have a lot of fun with this awesome stuff and hold your bf very good, you look so sweet together


----------



## Bianca (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Best Boyfriend Ever Pt 2 / August & September Haul - Pic Heavy*

Great haul! Enjoy your new stuffies!


----------



## LIDDLEANNA (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Best Boyfriend Ever Pt 2 / August & September Haul - Pic Heavy*

i lovvvvvvvvvve the colors you chose


----------

